# Dog peeing in the bedroom



## mjjwatson (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi there!

My dog is now 1 years old, and is perfect in every way, ahem, apart from every now and again peeing in the bedroom. It's the only room in my home that's carpeted, and it's my fault for letting her stay on the bed unattended when she was younger, and a few times she'd pee on the floor when I wasn't around.

Basically, I've never caught her in the act in there, and have never had the opportunity of letting her know she shouldn't go in there. I keep the door shut most of the time, and then she's a model dog, scratching/ barking at the back door when she wants to go out. But then, on occasion, one a month or so, I'll forget to shut the door and find a patch.

Question is, how would you remedy this situation? I'm worried as once she stayed at my parents house, and they have carpets, and she peed in the house a few times there, and that's not cool.

Any help would be appreciated!

PS. It's worth noting I clean thoroughly, and use a dog-urine-odor-removing spray, to make sure it at least doesn't smell like she should go there


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If it were a male dog I would suggest he was marking, but I really don't know if females do this. It seems she has got used to the texture of carpet, though, and your best option is to make sure she is never alone anywhere where carpet is. That way, you can at least catch her at it and take her outside.

I assume then that the bedroom is the only place with carpet? If she sleeps in there, the alternative is to cover the floor with plastic sheeting so it doesn't feel so good. Or start her sleeping elsewhere.


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

My female dog does this, but on the large blue Ikea bags that we use for our laundry. Even if she's just had a wee she can still manage doing abit if theres a bag out. We've also never seen her in the act, we call her the phantom-pisser.The only thing i can think of being extra vigilant about keeping the bedroom door shut and watching like a hawk at your parents or anyone elses house with carpet or expensive rugs.


----------



## mjjwatson (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, phantom pisser indeed! Haha. It's annoying. She does sleep in the bedroom, and she has never peed in there when me or my girlfriend have been in the room. She'll actively leave the room and head to the backdoor if she's caught short in the middle of the night.

I just wish I could catch her in the act, because just keeping the door shut doesn't fix her behaviour, it just prevents it, if you catch my drift.

Annoying; I know it's my own fault really for letting her chill out in there when she was younger (boy did she love the bed though, and she looked so cute on it!)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

mjjwatson said:


> Yes, phantom pisser indeed! Haha. It's annoying. She does sleep in the bedroom, and she has never peed in there when me or my girlfriend have been in the room. She'll actively leave the room and head to the backdoor if she's caught short in the middle of the night.
> 
> I just wish I could catch her in the act, because just keeping the door shut doesn't fix her behaviour, it just prevents it, if you catch my drift.
> 
> Annoying; I know it's my own fault really for letting her chill out in there when she was younger (boy did she love the bed though, and she looked so cute on it!)


I seriously doubt that has anything to do with it, really. When we were in the bungalow all my dogs slept in the bedroom whenever they wanted but they never peed in there.

It is possible that if she can't get in there at all, the longer that goes on the less likely she is to go back to it. It would sort of break the habit, like going without a cigarette for weeks then not wanting one!

Silly analogy perhaps, but it is the best advice I can think of. Victoria Stilwell had a similar case on one of her programmes where the dog only ever peed in the one room with carpet, so she advised the same. Keep him out of that room unless supervised. It worked eventually.


----------

